Ask HN: Which programming language has the best JavaScript-interop? - philippnagel
======
johntdaly
JavaScript has the best interoperability with JavaScript. What exactly are you
asking? What server language is the best for writing backbends to single page
apps? Use node.js, you don’t have to learn another language. What other
languages can you use in the backend to avoid the pain of using JavaScript in
the frontend? All, having a REST API and delivering JSON makes your life more
enjoyable (as a programmer, bets are off for everything personal). Personally,
I would recommend something like Ruby or Python or if you are into something
more exotic Elixir or maybe even give Perl 6 a try. If you are thinking about
running JavaScript code from inside another language, just don’t. You don’t
want to go there.

If none of these answers suffice you might want to flesh out your question to
be more precise.

